# Quail



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well few quail i got this morning


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! I need to find a place to hunt those little buggers.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome! Im headed to southern AZ on Wednesday for a couse hunt, hoping to get out on Turkey day and slay some quail!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

twinkielk15 said:


> Nice! I need to find a place to hunt those little buggers.


How about behind my house in Perry. I have a railroad track running along the back of my property and fields on the other side. I always see Gambels in my yard and along the track when I pick asparagus.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nicely Done Richard!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

longbow said:


> How about behind my house in Perry. I have a railroad track running along the back of my property and fields on the other side. I always see Gambels in my yard and along the track when I pick asparagus.


I'll be there tomorrow;-).


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Gambels in Perry ?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

gpskid said:


> Gambels in Perry ?


They would of course be Valley quail in Perry.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> They would of course be Valley quail in Perry.


The males had a rusty red cap which indicates a Gambel not a California Valley.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Valley quail has red on top of it head too


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

longbow said:


> The males had a rusty red cap which indicates a Gambel not a California Valley.


The pictures are from a guy who hunts near St George and are Gambels quail. The comment about Perry would have to be referring to Valley quail as Perry is north of Ogden and there are no Gambels quail that far north. The gentleman that said he needed to find somewhere to hunt these little guys was probably just referring to quail in general as the header of the post did not specity. Unless there is a Perry near St. George that I am not familiar with I'm comfortable with my previous thoughts.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

These are the quail I've shot numerous times in the fields behind my house and from my back porch, (I have cool neighbors!). So for education purposes I have included this link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambel%27s_quail

When I lived in Wellsville I raised 1000s and 1000s of Gambel, Scaled, Mountain, Bobwhite, Corturnix and California Valley quail for eggs, chicks and adults. The Valleys have black edges on their "scales" and a yellow spot above their beak, Gambels do not. I know EXACTLY what quail I shot behind my house. They were Gambels quail.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

If you say you've shot Gambels in Northern Utah I have no reason to doubt that other than the fact that Northern Utah is not part of there habitat or range. It's not as though you posted pictures of the birds for us to mistakenly identify. I'm also not arguing you know very well what the different sub-species look like. I do as well with or without the benefit of your "educational material" 
That said I would have to believe if you have Gambels in Perry someone is releasing them. I would very highly doubt Gambels could survive the Northern Utah winters as Gambels are mostly a bird of the Sonoran desert areas. It's pretty well documented to my knowledge that the St. George area of Utah is the far north reaches of their range. Even your "educational material" notes that they can usually be distinguished by the habitat they are most often found in. This isn't always the case as there are areas in NV, AZ & ,NM etc.. where the birds can share some of the same areas. Northern Utah is hard to believe without seeing it first hand. If you say you shot Gambels in Perry I have no evidence to doubt it other than that which I stated so if you have, you have. That's awesome! I would wonder if the DWR is aware we have Gambels in Northern Utah? Maybe I won't wait till tomorrow, I'll be there within the hour if that's all the farthest I have to drive to shoot Gambels ;-).


----------

